
Ask HN: Is something very big on its way for the crypto community? - crypticlizard
It could be so many things that in hindsight were gamechangers, which one do you know about that you believe is truly monumental, groundbreaking, next level technology?
======
tgarma1234
Hopefully the federal government will jail pretty much everyone involved with
Coinbase.com at the executive level. That would be my personal wish for
something "very big".

~~~
crypticlizard
because of what happened with BCH?

~~~
PaulHoule
and general technical failures since then

